# beautiful siamese cat in Ft. Myers Florida needs adopted



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Iam in Ft. Myers visiting a friend and went to the petsmart on 41 in Ft. myers and there was ths beautiful and loving siamese with white paws, called another name also, She was so friendy and I feel so bad for her. Beautiful markings also. Anyone in the area and is interested, go there.She is up for adoption.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you mean Ft. Myers, Florida, Zippy? Or is there a Fort Myers in Ohio? I feel embarrassed not to know.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

florida, i am visiting and going back on sunday. She is beautiful and I know if anyone on thuis forumwould see her, they would get her. Blue eyes too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Zippy, give this email address to your friend. If that Snowshoe Siamese doesn't get a home, this is a great organization. It's where I got my Nina. They do a wonderful job! It's a good place to look if you want to rescue a purebred Siamese or Balinese also!

They are always in need of foster "Meowmies" too!

<[email protected]>


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

just called about her and she is still there and declawed. The adoption people aren't there yet, they are going to call me. I will get more info. and call a siamese rescue group to hopefully get her. She is great!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

The rescue people really didnt know much, they were kind of looney. Didnt know where she came from, she came in with another, but they were fighting so they were separated. I am going to call a siamese rescue and see what they can do.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a shame! The Siamese Rescue would have to have permission from the shelter, however. But they will help, if they have permission. I believe the email address I gave you is the "main office." They show pictures from the Florida center also.


----------

